#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

## hassan wagdi

Dear sir
I will be happy to send my specialized study in hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks I hope to be usefull for all interested in this field please sending to me your E.Mail Addresses
with my best wishes


eng. hassan wagdiSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## thaihy

I have just sent you an email

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

dear  hassan,

please send it  to me in the e-mail tcastro@pipesys.com


many thanks

----------


## zyck

please send to zikri.nasser@yahoo.com

thnx u hasan...

----------


## kkhalid

hi there

Can you kindly send me your specialized study for hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines and networks to kamransoft@gmail.com.

Thank You

----------


## danielo

plz
emad_omidi84@yahoo.com

----------


## epulgar72

dear hassan,

please send it to me in the e-mail epulgar72@gmail.com


many thanks

----------


## anilgei

Hi

Pls send to me in bublyboy@gmail.com

----------


## tokiero

Hello,
Send your work in jovannv@gmail.com

----------


## tokiero

Hello,
send me to jovannv@gmail.com

----------


## Tutoosuman

please send me at suman2@iocl.co.in

----------


## ikkal

please send it to syamtawakkal@yahoo.com

----------


## jason123

hi 
send me to jjwoch1971@yahoo.es


tksSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## anilgei

Dear Hassan,

Please send it to anil1729@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## himanshu

My email: himanshu9989@yahoo.com

----------


## camiqmex

Hi

please send it to me in the e-mail camiqmex@gmail.com

Thanks

Best Regards

----------


## jegan2306

Pls send to me aswell... jEGAN2306@GMAIL.COM

----------


## jomaguti

please, send me at jomaguti@gmail.com
Thanks,

JMG

----------


## icqaa

Dear sir
I will be happy to send my specialized study in hydraulic design for gas transport pipelines&networks
 I hope to be usefull for all interested in this field please sending to me your E.Mail Addresses
with my best wishes
thanks

----------


## icqaa

oh my e-mail is, yuannweimin_123@yahoo.com.cn

----------


## morteza

Dear hassan,

please send it to me in the e-mail mkhormaee@gmail.com

Best Regards

----------


## Fas

Hi,

Just curious to know; if u are giving it free then Y not sharing it online for everyone???? Just a thought ....................

Please upload it to Rapidshare for all those who are interested.

Thanks

----------


## ait

dear hassan,

please send it to me in the e-mail khelifa.aitabdallah@gsa.dz


many thanks

----------


## nhan

pls send to me at email address 
nhanc_i@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## tsrc8204

Dear hassan,

Thanks for your kindly sharing on X'mas! Please send this document to my address skoog.chen@gmail.com

Thank you!



tsrc8204 :Big Grin: See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## sky

hi dear
 pleas send it to me as well,  email : reza_safari21@yahoo.com
 thanks

----------


## goyaldeepak_chem

can u send to me 
thanks
goyal.chem@gmail.com

----------


## joreli

Dear Hassan:

Please send me your specialized study for hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines and networks to jorelipet@gmail.com.

Many Thanks You

----------


## inzenjer

dear hassan
could you post document
thank you in advance

----------


## muzaffar malik

Please send me at muzaffar_malik1@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance

----------


## mahiik

please send this one to me also, my mail id mahiik@yahoo.com

----------


## ARVIND

Dear Hassan:

Please send me your specialized study for hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines and networks to arunakarvind@yahoo.com

Many Thanks You

----------


## heman_t

brother, pl send to poltergiest12345@yahoo.com

----------


## jimmytel

please send it to jimmytel_ing@hotmail.com

----------


## omarax

Dear eng. hassan
please send it to omarax_87@hotmail.com
thanks in advance..

----------


## anaamikaa

ps think about uploading  to some site, so that all can view the same

----------


## joreli

Dear Hassan,



Please send it to me in the e-mail:  jorelipet@gmail.com


Many ThanksSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## neutronengr

Dear Hasan,
please send it to me at rashid.waseem@gmail.com

----------


## jimmytel

Please, nedd the information

----------


## neutronengr

i need hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks(Hasan Wagdi work)

----------


## molcito

Dear Hassan,

Please send it to mortiz64@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## hadinowroozi

hi hesan 
can i ask u send hydraulic... to this email adress (hadi_nowroozi@yahoo.com)
with best regard

----------


## gepachir

Dear Hassan,

Please send it to me in the e-mail:  gepachir@hotmail.com


Thanks[/QUOTE]

----------


## mohamedbadawy

> Dear sir
> I will be happy to send my specialized study in hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks I hope to be usefull for all interested in this field please sending to me your E.Mail Addresses
> with my best wishes
> eng. hassan wagdi



thanks alot and i would like to have such info like that 
my e-mail : eng.m.badawy@gmail.com

----------


## jiashu

thank you sir,please send to  guoyanbinghdpec@gmail.com

----------


## magmag

please send it to ahmedmagdy444@hotmail.com

----------


## moon

Hello,
send me to koulmoun@yahoo.fr
thnx

----------


## Kio

Can u please send it to my e-mail address
kiojol2002@yahoo.com

----------


## alexcv

thanks

See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## ramakannan

send me ram8371@yahoo.com

----------


## settimana

It would be a pleasure if you send it to me at  settimana@hotmail.fr
Thank you in adavance

----------


## marielos

PLEASE SEND TO  marielosteos@gmail.com

THANK

----------


## octa13

pliss send me to octa13@gmail.com
i hope not too late

----------


## omarax

hello all
has any body recieved this hydraulic design study....i posted my mail but didnt recieve anything yet...if any body recieved an email just plz upload on rapidshare...
thxxxxxxxx

----------


## mohdnazir

I shall be very glad to receive it  at  - mohdnaziruddin@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## dar7067

Thanks for sharing. please send it to *sami.shaik@gmail.com*

----------


## camiqmex

Hi

dear hassan,

please send it to me in the e-mail camiqmex@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## daringmec

Hi, please send to daringmec@gmail.com

----------


## AfigueredoU

Pls: include me on the delivery copy: afigueredou@gmail.com Tks in advance.

----------


## mohamedbadawy

it will one of my pleasure to receive a copy at eng.m.badawy@gmail.com

----------


## SammyRod

thank you

See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## rafik b

send me br_itdh03@yahoo.fr

----------


## hijackie

Dear Hassan

Could you plz kindly send one more to me as well to  hijackie.w@gmail.com
Thanks a lot in advance

----------


## ndasone

please send me also: ndasone@yahoo.co.in

----------


## REDAFATHY26

hhyf hftf ghftyftftf

----------


## aarcela

Dear Friend, I appreciate your interest and I glad to know this papers. Thanks and best regards.

aarcela@gmail.com

Lima - Peru

----------


## quartinus

please send it to 
quartinus@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## m.niknami

dear sir
please send it to me in the niknami.m@gmail.com
best regs

----------


## Red Baron

dear hassan,

please send it to me in the e-mail ahmad.jasim@gmail.com


many thanks
__________________

----------


## c2h6

hassan,

please send it to me e-mail alekhine5000@gmail.com

thanks you!
__________________
__________________

----------


## omli

please send to : lagah_omar@yahoo.fr

----------


## rapee

Please send to rapee1966@gmail.com .

----------


## rapee

please sent to rapee1966@gmail.com

See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## aassous

pls send it to me at alilou_assous@yahoo.fr

----------


## tmehmood

please send it to me at engrtm@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## mohdnazir

Yes sir it will be really great.
my email is mohdnaziruddin@yahoo.com
Regards
nazir

----------


## popoola

can you send this to my mail box: baytfikr@yahoo.com

----------


## bugmenot1

please send it to ladoussa@gmail.com
I'm gonna be very grateful....thx again

----------


## Siddharth Garg

please send it to invinciblesid@gmail.com

----------


## deyprasen

dear hassan,

please send it to me in the e-mail prasenjitd@in.dclgroup.com


many thanks

----------


## bamboobeareat

Hi, please send me one, many thanks!

----------


## bamboobeareat

bamboobeareat@yahoo.com.cn

----------


## bamuti

Dear Sir, 

Can you send it to my email avante84@hotmail.com

----------


## lucksravi

pls send it to "lucksravi@rediffmail.com"

----------


## AfigueredoU

Friends of the forum, could anybody upload the file if have received any copy, by the way mr. Hassan could you pls post a link if that is possible.


Amigos del foro, podr&#237;a alguien subir el archivo si han recibido alguna copia, en todo caso podr&#237;a usted mr. Hassan publicar un link si le es posible.See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear Hassan,
I would be happy to learn from your study.

My email is 

mkhurram79@hotmail.com

----------


## Zdaniel

Dear Hassan

I will appreciate a lot your study in hydraulic design. My email is dagirado@hotmail.com

Thanks, 

Daniel

----------


## neevan

please send an email to getmehere_naveen@yahoo.co.in

----------


## chi-ukpai

Dear Engr Hassan,
Thnaks for hydraulic study.
Please could send me a copy of it to my e-mail box  c_ukpai@yahoo.com
Do you equal have hand calculates of the multiphase flow.
Regards
Chi-ukpai

----------


## maciso1965

please send me at vgarcia@cpi-ing.com.mx

----------


## Amjad Ali

Dear Engineer Hassan

I will appreciate a lot your study in hydraulic design. My email is miramjadali@gmail.com

Thanks,

Amjad

----------


## sajithv78

Please send a copy of your valuable work to sajithv78@gmail.com

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

thanx

----------


## haider mohmed

plz send me to my e mail  enginner78@yahoo.com

thx

----------


## lucksravi

> Dear sir
> I will be happy to send my specialized study in hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks I hope to be usefull for all interested in this field please sending to me your E.Mail Addresses
> with my best wishes
> eng. hassan wagdi



Can u please send it to me @    " lucksravi@rediffmail.com " or lucksravi@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Ravi

----------


## hammoutipg

hi, thinks for your service, if it's possible sent it to my Email(hammoutipg@yahoo.fr). and I am in your service if you need any documentation about reservoir engineering. thinks aa lot

----------


## csl3

please send to gogogo@mailbolt.com

See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## haider mohmed

plz send to my e mail enginner78@yahoo.com 


thx

----------


## vps_56

plz send me it to vps_56@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Alil

Dear Hassan,
Please send to me alil@mail.com

Thanks

----------


## lucksravi

PLs send it to me also @ lucksravi@rediffmail.com.

Thanks in advance

----------


## azab1977@yahoo.com

Please send it to me azab1977@yahoo.com

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Dear Hassan Wagdy,

Why you don't make a link for that study to be available for all friends of Petroleum Forum. With my best wishes.

----------


## poomins

dear friend
pls send me a copy, poomins@gmail.com

----------


## chellsbreeze

Could you please send me as well ?? my ID is chellsbreeze@gmail.com

Thanx!!!

----------


## subsea.pipeline.engineer

Please send that study report at 
subsea.pipeline.engineer@gmail.com

----------


## yassine28

please send it to:
baouche_y@yahoo.fr

----------


## josefreitas

Collegue Hassan,

Please send a copy of your study to my email jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com. We can exchange ideas about power plant design.

Thanks

----------


## woodpeck

Please send a copy to my email woodpeckone@yahoo.com.cn, thanks a lot!

See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## cesarcardenas97

Dear Hassan,

Please send it to me in the e-mail cesarcardenas97@hotmail.com

Thanks a lot

----------


## mkhan

send  me one copy to me also mk_amu@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Dear Hassan Wagdy,
That is the 2nd time asking you: Why you don't make a link for that study to be available for all friends of Petroleum Forum. With my best wishes.

The following is a link for engineers' Forum called CR4 where you can find some threads and posts discussing the pipe sizing such as: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], and
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The attached file contains a curves for crude oil and its petroleum products to facilitate pipe sizing and finding the drop in pressure due to friction loss :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

In addition to a lot of threads and bosts for pipe wall thickness calculations due to internal pressure, mill tolerance significance, pipe remaining life & pipe wall thickness for external pressure (vacuum) such as:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear,
Abdel Halim Galala

Thanks for your post. I wish hassan wagdy will send all forum members his study or post here.

----------


## achi81

Please send me at *carlo_andrekov@yahoo.de*
Thank you

----------


## achi81

Carlo (underline) andrekov@yahoo.de

----------


## soetrisno61

dear hassan,

please send to   soetrisno61@yahoo.com


thanks you

----------


## abe

Dear hassan;

thanks for your inisiative,  please send it to me bluehandsome15@hotmail.com

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

please send it to krishna.neelabh4@gmail.com

----------


## mr.allanbrooke

dear hassan,

please send it to me in the e-mail : mr.allanbrooke@live.com

many thanks

----------


## abe

please send me yr hydraulic sudio if possible: bluehandsome15htmail.com
thanking y in dvance

----------


## abe

please send me yr hydraulic sudio if possible: bluehandsome15@htmail.com


thanking y in dvanceSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## cidsankar

please send to ravi_agni2@rediffmail.com


Thanks.

----------


## abe

please send to me as well
bluehandsome15@hotmail.com

----------


## turbosri_mech

please send me acopy of   hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks to my email ID turbosri_mech@yahoo.com

----------


## achi81

Please send it to: carlo_andrekov@yahoo.de

----------


## pankmuz

kindly send on my e mail =id -pankmuz@gmail.com

----------


## Uilson Tanan

Hello guy, send me the copy to email uilsontanan@ufba.br becouse I'm needing these subject to help me in my dissertation.

Grateful,

Uilson Tanan

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear sir
> I will be happy to send my specialized study in hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks I hope to be usefull for all interested in this field please sending to me your E.Mail Addresses
> with my best wishes
> eng. hassan wagdi



eng. hassan wagdi,

Thank you for your valuable interesting and imaginative book study

----------


## Diesel Engine

Dear hassan,

Please send it to me in the e-mail: enginee_2005@yahoo.com

Many thanks

----------


## ARVIND

dear hassan,

please send it to me in the e-mail arvind.abha@gmail.com


many thanks

----------


## Azad

Please Send me a copy as well AlphaZeta786@hotmail.com

----------


## maggot

Please  send it to digitalzone@live.com. Please if you have any good pipeline hydraulic simulator, please send too.

Thanks so much

----------


## Diesel Engine

Dear Hasan,
I asked you to send the study at my e-mail: enginee_2005@yahoo.com


Or do you need every one here to ask you many times before you send that study?See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## cafe_denda2000

please send it to me at cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com

thanks alot

----------


## naveenkrish

thanks............
plzz send it to me ya  naveen.krsh@gmail.com

----------


## naveenkrish

thanks.... send it to me at *naveen.krsh@gmail.com*

----------


## sa12345

Hi,

Did anybody get the study ?

----------


## josefreitas

Please send a copy to jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## cafe_denda2000

pls send it to me: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com
thanks alot

----------


## maciso1965

please send me at vmgb1965@gmail.com

best regards from Mexico City

thank you

----------


## Bacilo

Could you please send a copy to jrinconluzve@yahoo.com
Regards

----------


## Diesel Engine

Dear Hasan,
That is the 3rd time asking you to send the study at my e-mail: enginee_2005@yahoo.com

----------


## himanshu

Piping fellow enjoy following link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Himanshu.

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The same handbook "Process Piping Guide for ASME B31.3" -2002 by Becht at 4Shared (288 Pages & 16.8 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

i would be happy to go through this study.


Can any body share with me at this mail ID: mkhurram79@hotmail.comSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## walid_loulou

please send it to me at :

walid_loulou@yahoo.fr

----------


## alfer76

Please send it to afernandeza76@gmail.com

----------


## phemsie

please send it to me this is my email address femi_oworu@yahoo.com or femioworu@aol.com

----------


## amaya.efrain

please send it to don_efra2009@hotmail.com

----------


## INSTRUTECH

DEAR HASSAN

PLEASE SEND IT TO d.kadam@hotmail.com

----------


## ramu

please send your valuable work to my id gv.rk@hotmail.com

----------


## boris

Dear Hassan,

I very appreciate if you send the study via email address dungtrinhsg@gmail.com
Thanks and Best Regards

----------


## Guniawala

Dear Hassan,
Could you please send me a copy at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks

----------


## spk

pl. send me the link.  sp_k6@yahoo.in

----------


## thsoheiL

I appreciate if you send the information to my email: tsoheil@gmail.com

----------


## Bharath

kindly send me a copy..
bharath.chem@gmail.com

----------


## ilnovo

Hello,
send me to ilnovo@hotmail.com


thnxSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## amir_jkh2002

Does anybody know how to size manifold header?
By the way,please send your hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks to me,my mail address is amir_jkh2002@yahoo.com
thanks in advance

----------


## chellsbreeze

> Dear sir
> I will be happy to send my specialized study in hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks I hope to be usefull for all interested in this field please sending to me your E.Mail Addresses
> with my best wishes
> eng. hassan wagdi



I would really appreciate if i get a copy of the one you've got to my email address chellsbreeze@gmail.com 

Regards,
Chells

----------


## aarcela

Anybody received something? Is it a joke? I don't think so, but many engineers and friends looking for your information, When will you send the promised information please.... Maybe someone received any, could you share us

----------


## galant1960

please , can you ask us how I an recieve it...
ragards

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Anybody received something? Is it a joke? I don't think so, but many engineers and friends looking for your information, When will you send the promised information please.... Maybe someone received any, could you share us



In fact, I asked our friend Hassan Wagdi many times to allow his study for all members of forum. And I have a lot of friends told me that they asked Hassan for that study two months ago and they already gave him their e-mails, without any response till now. May be it is a JOKE. 

For that reason, if he insist for not uploading that study to be available for all members here, I recommend for all members stop asking him and close that thread.

----------


## aarcela

Absolutely true, maybe other members could express their opinions... I'm wating many months. it's time to stop it. Maybe Hassam can write anything about it.

----------


## amir_jkh2002

> I would really appreciate if i get a copy of the one you've got to my email address chellsbreeze@gmail.com 
> 
> Regards,
> Chells



Dear Sir
My mail address is amir_jkh2002@yahoo.com. I was wonder if you could send me your notes for hydrolic calculation.

best regards
amir

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi Achmad Nur: can you share it, please? josea.pena@yahoo.es
> Thanks in advanced. joeboulder
> Regards from Venezuela



Mr Hassan has sent imaginatively his study to me. He is just dreaming that he sent every body his book

----------


## ariek

hi...

please send to irwantari_kumoro@yahoo.com

thanks before

----------


## choukster

please send it to me at : ikchouki@hotmail.com
i will send you a VBA excel program on transients
best regards

----------


## choukster

> Dear sir
> I will be happy to send my specialized study in hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks I hope to be usefull for all interested in this field please sending to me your E.Mail Addresses
> with my best wishes
> eng. hassan wagdi



please send it to me at : ikchouki@hotmail.com
i will send you a VBA excel program on transients
best regards

----------


## spk

Pl.send me also.



sp_k6@yahoo.inSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## gunabs

Pl send me your work to this mail id

thanks

----------


## nzei

Please can any one help me with working Bakoma Tex Editor software. Thanks in advance.

----------


## adav123

Dear  Hassan,
Please send it to me (adav123@yahoo.com)
Thanks

----------


## jjsenthil79

pls send me also jjtamil1312@yahoo.com

----------


## rathore_mbm2002

Hi hassan!!
 Please send me your study material pipeline hydraulics design to me parbat3@yahoo.com
thanks!!!

----------


## REDAFATHY26

nhfv ghfgtdtds frteitei

----------


## mehdi_abdifar

Please sent it to mehdi_abdifar@yahoo.com . I think it could be helpful. Thanks in advance.

----------


## wpeel

Dear
Thanks for attention
emad.gebesy@worleyparsons.com
kima9955@yahoo.com

----------


## minhthu

> Dear sir
> I will be happy to send my specialized study in hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks I hope to be usefull for all interested in this field please sending to me your E.Mail Addresses
> with my best wishes
> eng. hassan wagdi



Hi,
Please send me!
my email: minhthuhandball@yahoo.com

thank you very much :Smile:

----------


## Grbler

Hi people,

please send it to me: grubler.mtb@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## shushundr

please send me at avlevashov@gmail.com

----------


## ariek

please send me to irwantari_kumoro@yahoo.com

See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## spk

Pl. send me also.

----------


## galant1960

thank you for your help
I wish you a happy new year
here is my email , please send me your study
galant1960@yahoo.fr

----------


## khurmi

Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual

	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon

	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies

	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909

	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905

	Edition		 :    	1st Edition, 12/2004

	No of   Pages  	:	666 Pages

Link for the above Book Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## oswaldo arrioja

Pleasy email me... ojaudo@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## eu1993ro

please send me at eu1993ro@gmail.com
Tx :Smile:

----------


## adav123

Please send me at adav123@yahoo.com

----------


## Kissade

Hi,
Please send me!
my email: kissade@gmail.com
thank you very much :Big Grin:

----------


## haih5

Hi all gentlemen, please send to me: plustwoh5@gmail.com
Thank you very much.

----------


## mehdi_abdifar

Hi, Please sens me at mehdi_abdifar@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## marielos

hola puedes enviarme el v&iacute;nculo para poder accesar al manual, es posible si al [email] marielosteos@gmail.com [/ email].

Agradesco la colaboraci&oacute;n de gente como tu por permitirnos Obtener informaci&oacute;n muy interesante.


Gracias

----------


## dribrevil

Please could you help to send it to me at ekbodin@yahoo.com...many thanks in advance for your kind sharing.

----------


## pipeline

please send me at ajsr442@gmail.com

See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## varunsway

Kindly send me too.
varunmultitex@gmail.com

----------


## wsymbiosis

Thank you very much:

wsymbiosis@gmail.com

----------


## aarcela

> Thank you very much:
> 
> wsymbiosis@gmail.com



Do you have the document, I spend it so much time ...

----------


## lucksravi

> Dear sir
> I will be happy to send my specialized study in hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks I hope to be usefull for all interested in this field please sending to me your E.Mail Addresses
> with my best wishes
> eng. hassan wagdi



Dear Eng.Hassan,

Can you please send it to lucksravi@rediffmail.com or lucksravi@gmail.com

----------


## usman1259

please send to 
idrees@stud.ntnu.no

thanks

----------


## wpeel

Dear
I need also, the topic @ emad.gebesy@worleyparsons.com

----------


## gilbert

Anybody got this document? please give the link for everybody TY

----------


## varunsway

Please send to me via email. varunmultitex@gmail.com

----------


## i4po3k2@naver.com

please send it to i4po3k2@naver.com

----------


## daringmec

please sent it to daringmec@gmail.com

----------


## daringmec

please send me at daringmec@gmail.com

----------


## chi-ukpai

Please send me 


E-mail: c_ukpai@yahoo.comSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## i4po3k2@naver.com

Please send it to i4po3k2@naver.com

----------


## gontiS

Hope I can also have a copy from you. Thanks in advance.

----------


## gontiS

Please send a copy to gonti.singh@ymail.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## ariek

please send me to irwantari_kumoro@yahoo.com?
many tahnks,,,

----------


## shanmuganathan

Hallo Sir,
Can you kindly send me your specialized study for hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines and networks to uniengser@yahoo.com

Thank You.
Shanmughanathan.P
______________

----------


## masoud87

please send it to masoud_tahmasbnezhad@yahoo.com

----------


## gilbert

i also need this, janraebrian@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## OtHoVoNKAne

may you send it at akre360indy@hotmail.com please, and thanks in advance

----------


## po1979

plz send it to: haidh79@gmail.com

----------


## victorlachica

Hi hassan wagdi

Could I have a copy too? Please email to bmacavanza@gmail.com

----------


## sharfin

Hallo Sir,
Can you kindly send me your specialized study for hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines and networks to utrillaoscar@terra.es

Thanks...

----------


## todd

hi there



Can you kindly send me your specialized study for hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines and networks to zhoujhtrq@126.com.See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## gyoarnold

plz
gyoarnold@hormail.com

thanks

----------


## ECH1

Pls send it to e27081962@yahoo.com.ar
Rgds

----------


## smm1457

hi

Send me please *sm.mirahmadi[attt]gmail.com*

regards;

----------


## guaspari

dear hassan,

please send it to me in the e-mail aydin.alacatli@gmail.com


many thanks

----------


## soloweber

PLEASE SEND IT TO soloweber@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## soloweber

please send it to soloweber@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## Shahid7qa

Thanks for the initiation Mr. Hassan.. You can send it to me on shahid7qa@gmail.com

----------


## negi.manmohan745

please send it to  my mail id
negi_manmohan_neel@yahoo.com

----------


## Bacilo

Could you please send me a copy to jrinconluzve@yahoo.com

Best regards

----------


## osram

i like this document plz, ing.oscarramirez@gmail.com

----------


## gion_ro40

Hi,

Please send it to: gion_ro40@yahoo.com

----------


## chezy

Hi !!!,



Please send to chezyy@gmail.com

Thanks...See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## e_ziarati

hi
would you please send it to me.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

YUST WONDER WHY IS IT THAT ]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]

just wonder why is it that many posts instead of upload the material object of the post require that we send our email address suposedly to receive the files, that can imply to receive any kind of mails not solicited , to be asked for something
in exchange, etc, on the other hand is too much trouble for the poster who has to send a greta number of mails, being much more easier and strightforward to post directly i dont get it

----------


## mino_1982

can you send me plz
a.amin_1982@yahoo.com

----------


## masoud87

can you send me plz
masoud_tahmasbnezhad@yahoo.com

----------


## omar2010

Please

Can you send me to this email:  adrmario@hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## usman1259

Hydraulic design for oil transport 
Please

Can you send me to this email: idrees@stud.ntnu.no

Thanks

----------


## nizami

pls send on to my email address
nizami777@gmail.com

----------


## herdiar

please kindly send it to my email
herdiar.nuur@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## hhpanchal

Dear Sir,
Request to email me the guide.
hhpanchal@live.com
Thanks in advance.
Regards,
Himansu

----------


## kavita_00

> hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks 
> Dear sir
> I will be happy to send my specialized study in hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks I hope to be usefull for all interested in this field please sending to me your E.Mail Addresses
> with my best wishes
> eng. hassan wagdi



Dear Eng. Hassan Wagdi,

Can you please send me the same by mail to "vijaymalik62@gmail.com"

Thanks

----------


## hassan wagdi

Hassan Wagdi Study

----------


## hassan wagdi

Hassan Wagdi Study

See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## icqaa

anyone have a english version？

----------


## chi-ukpai

I need the English version please.

----------


## Florentina

Please send to me at floricica111@yahoo.com. Thank you.

----------


## rathishreddy

sento me rathishreddy@yahoo.co.in

----------


## daryabari

Hey eng. hassan wagdi
I will be happy if you mail me.
daryabari@gmail.com
Best regards

----------


## varunsway

Any one get then please mail to v.verma112@yahoo.in

----------


## evolutionb

Hello;

Here is my e-mail: boualem_b99@yahoo.fr


Thank you

----------


## evolutionb

Hello;

Here is my e-mail: boualem_b99@yahoo.fr


Thank you

----------


## soloweber

can you please send it to me. i am interested.my email is soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## jojeecares

i would appreciate if you or any other member in this forum can send me the study at junaid_shaikh8@hotmail.com

----------


## mgprasanna79

please send it to me in english version mg_prasanna2004@yahoo.co.in

----------


## aagusmani

aagusmani@yahoo.com ........................


This is my email id plz send me the REPORTSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## kaliwaal

Dear Hassan Brother, Please send me link at koperwaal@gmail.com
Thank you in davance brother

----------


## AYAZUDDIN

pls send it to me @  ayaz_eng80@yahoo.com

----------


## venkatesan.rm

please send it to venkatesan.rm@gmail.com

----------


## gabyto

gabrielcolmont@hotmail.com

Thanks you

----------


## kaushiklm

hi there

Can you kindly send me your specialized study for hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines and networks to kaushiklm@gmail.com.

Thank You

----------


## sharmeen

Sir
May i have pleasure to get a copy of the documents which you mentioned in your post @  sadafsharmeen@yahoo.com

thankyou

----------


## akill3r

dear hassan,

please send it to me in the e-mail musabammadkhan@hotmail.com

thanks...

----------


## seenuvaasan

Hi

Pls Sent  me to my mail id seenuvaasan@gmail.com

----------


## joelbalinon

kindly send it to me joel_balinon@yahoo.com.ph 
thank you.

----------


## gaioduilio

dear hassan,

please send it to me in the e-mail gaioduilio@hotmail.it


many thanks

----------


## mohdnazir

> Dear sir
> I will be happy to send my specialized study in hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks I hope to be usefull for all interested in this field please sending to me your E.Mail Addresses
> with my best wishes
> eng. hassan wagdi



Dear Engr Hassan,

I shall be very glad to receive your study and experiences. pls mail me on mohdnaziruddin@yahoo.com

regards
Nazir

----------


## xqatanx

hassan please send to xqatanx@gmail.com

See More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## sanju

Pls send the same to navi_pli@yahoo.com.

Thanks.....

----------


## daringmec

Hi, please send me at daringmec@gmail.com

----------


## p_paren

dear hassan,

please e-mail it to me p_paren_1@mail.ru


thanks a lot

----------


## franquex

please send me at cyfranquex@gmail.com

----------


## thiskong

estimado hassan muchas gracias
por tu dedicacion
este es mi correo e.r.oregon@gmail.com

gracias

----------


## rezamilan

hi
rezamilan@gmail.com
so thanks

----------


## Bacilo

Dear Hassan could you please me the document to

jrinconluzve@yahoo.com

Regards

----------


## srinivasarao

Please send it to sr@live.in

----------


## supnit

send me in supnit@gmail.com

----------


## maxky

Pleads sent it to me at maxky_narak@yahoo.com

----------


## ARMOFI

Hey,
Pl send me to the following e-mail:-
armofi@yahoo.com

----------


## sami abid

Dear Hassan,
please send it to me in the following e-mail : abidsami@yahoo.fr


thanks in advanceSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## chanadas

please chano_mena@hotmail.com

----------


## egpetnetjon

Okey I need to
Please send me to email : jona88888@yahoo.com
Thank's

----------


## das_joydeb

Hi

Pls send to me in das.joydeb@gmail.com

thks

----------


## hbili

Please, send me the study to hbili@yahoo.com
Tnx!

----------


## abdo99909

PLS SEND IT TO ME AT abdo99909@yahoo.com


Thanx in advance...

----------


## Dr.Process

Please send to: firman_masudi@yahoo.com

----------


## fantastz

Please send me
tschens@gmail.com

Thanks!

----------


## efy7kvl

please send it to me :lkv_88@Hotmail.com
thanks
Does ur studies include accumulator sizing as well?

----------


## leadzeal

please   kindly    send   it  to   leadzeal@yahoo.com.   Thanks

----------


## ANT74

pls send it to me too, pipeliner1974@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## syed apendi

Assalamualaikum eng. hassan,

If you don't mind, pls email the above to my email address:

deysidnepa@gmail.com

wassalam

----------


## PAYMAN

please send me :
paymannajaf@yahoo.com


thanksSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## bsm1581

PLEASE SEND ME ON bsm1581@yahoo.com

----------


## Ulziisaikhan Olonbayar

Can send to me? olzii_mt@yahoo.com

----------


## @3nrique

Please send it to:

m3nrique@me.com

Thanks

----------


## mazharabbas

Dear Hassan

Thank you very much. My email is abbas@radicongulf.com

Can you kindly send the information

----------


## sage

Pls send it to me.My email is soj1baba@yahoo.com

----------


## ariek

please send to irwantari_kumoro@yahoo.com

So much thanks

----------


## osamabinladen

dear sir, my email add is zidane9sg@gmail.com. Thank you... =)

----------


## rpras

please send me on     clickwithmouse@gmail.com

----------


## amine_JB

amigos.2007@hotmail.fr

----------


## onggianui

well, that's a very useful document! pls send to me onggialeonuithaison@yahoo.com
Thanks a lot!

----------


## Yustinus Sinuhaji

i have just sent u my e-mail address

----------


## mohdnazir

Dear Hassan,
I shall be gald to receive your study. You are doing a great job by sharing it.

Thanks & best regards


Nazir
email: mohdnaziruddin@yahoo.comSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## synthesis123

please to me as well sthzche@yahoo.ca

----------


## nilu

Dear Hassan,
I shall be gald to receive your study. You are doing a great job by sharing it.

Thanks & best regards
Niladri
email: mishtinil@gmail.com

----------


## amirul.yusuf

Hi hassan,

Please send it to my email.

amirul.yusuf@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## mohdnazir

DEAR HASSAN WAGDI,

I SHALL BE VERY GLAD TO RECEIVE YOUR VALUED STUDY. MY EMAIL IS mohdnaziruddin@yahoo.com.
JAZAKALLAH KHAIR.

----------


## siva_hps

Dear Hassan,
I shall be very glad to receive the document. Please mail me on this mail Id. sivahps@gmail.com

Kind regards
K.Sivakumar

----------


## erwin bondan

dear hassan wagdi.

Please sent to my email erwin.bondan@ymail.com

thanks before...

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## jituparekh

Dear Hassan,
Please send me the Your valuable study JITUPAREKH246@YAHOO.CO.IN

----------


## waleed_alhefnawy

please send to waleed_alhefnawy@yahoo.com

----------


## rapee

Pleaes sent to rapee1966@gmail.com

----------


## acay

pls sent to blangkonqu@gmail.com

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

please send to tarciziocastro16@gmail.com


thank youSee More: hydraulic design for oil transport pipelines&networks

----------


## Durga91

Please send it to durgarao.vutla@gmail.com

Thankyou for consideration and time.

----------


## ilayarasan

Please Send Me....

k.ilayarasan@gmail.com

----------


## rapee

Please sent to me. rapee1966@gmail.com

----------


## sami abid

Dear all

The following  link  is very interesting to download pdf documents

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

salem

----------


## sami abid

Dear all

The following  link  is very interesting to download pdf documents

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

salem

----------


## mohbammed

Please sent to me.  mmmmmmm_007@hotmail.com

i can't find it.

----------


## mohbammed

Please sent to me.  mmmmmmm_007@hotmail.com

i can't find it.

----------


## Major

pls send to Jonah.tony@gmail.com

----------

